# PBS Passport problem



## brucemwilliams (Jun 12, 2007)

I have the pbs passport and have signed in. I can view the extras as a passport contributor.
However the left menu only Home and Shows (same as Shows) are selectable.

My profile, my lists, search and location are not selectable. This is the same in both my tivo4ks but NOT the case in my chromecast with googletv dongle.

Helpful thoughts, comments or ideas????


----------

